# Romantic mutes



## Rob (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a little exercise trying to recreate the sound of those sweet strings melodies in movies like "breakfast at Tiffany's", with a hint of swing... I'm considering adding a bridge, a "B" section

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/BreakfastWithAH.mp3

Roberto


----------



## JBacal (Jul 8, 2008)

A pleasure to listen to.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Rob (Jul 8, 2008)

thank you Jay!


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice! Which strings are these? Appassionata II?

It would be cool if some lower strings were holding out chord tones, to fill out the rests in the string melody. That way it will smooth out the homophony.


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 8, 2008)

Rob, I love your writing. Some of samples. of course, arent the best but further comment on that would be beside the point of this exercise.

I would rather spend the time saying what fabulous skills you have.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 8, 2008)

Rob,

Very nice writing


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jul 9, 2008)

Rob @ Tue Jul 08 said:


> This is a little exercise trying to recreate the sound of those sweet strings melodies in movies like "breakfast at Tiffany's", with a hint of swing... I'm considering adding a bridge, a "B" section
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/BreakfastWithAH.mp3
> 
> Roberto


Now that's just cool. 8)


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

gregjazz @ 8th July 2008 said:


> Nice! Which strings are these? Appassionata II?



Thank you, it's KH studio mutes  



> It would be cool if some lower strings were holding out chord tones, to fill out the rests in the string melody. That way it will smooth out the homophony.



not sure I understand, Greg... the melody is already harmonized, 4 close, with the cellos doubling at the lower octave. You mean additional long notes?

best
Roberto


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

artsoundz @ 9th July 2008 said:


> Rob, I love your writing. Some of samples. of course, arent the best but further comment on that would be beside the point of this exercise.
> 
> I would rather spend the time saying what fabulous skills you have.



You are too kind, I think it's rather easy to write stuff like this, but as they say, never contradict someone who's praising you...  thanks Art

Roberto


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ 9th July 2008 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Very nice writing



Craig, thank you, I'm glad you liked it

Roberto


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

JohnnyMarks @ 9th July 2008 said:


> Now that's just cool. 8)



thank you man...

Roberto


----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2008)

Bella Rob, concordo con gli altri sulla scrittura, molto azzeccata per il genere che menzionavi. 

Per la parte midi forse la chitarra ed il flauto meriterebbero miglior sorte (cioè una differente libreria). Se stai usando la Real Guitar 2 (credo di sì) potresti provare giocando un po' con la parte di equalizzazione oppure con i comandi di "strum" così da dare un attacco un po' più sgranato alle note e quindi un po' più realistico. In generale probabilmente con questo plugin la tua parte suona meglio con l'acustica invece che la nylon.

Il flauto è molto "sharp" ed ha uno strano ambiente, ricorda un po' il Westgate ma potrei sbagliare. Sempre a titolo personale proverei a scurirlo un po', dargli un po' di riverbero ed aggiungere qualche decina di millisecondi all'attacco. Non so se funge ma...

Fuor di tecnicismi è sempre un piacere ascoltarti.

Luca


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

Luca, mi sa che il tuo orecchio funziona proprio bene  , hai beccato tutti e due gli strumenti che ho usato... anzi, della realguitar persino che e' la nylon. Non ho parole, comunque al flauto (westgate) ho dato un po' di metallo per evidenziare il vibrato, forse ho esagerato. Grazie dei consigli, che mettero' in pratica, e complimenti per l'orecchio...

stammi bene

Roberto


----------



## Ed (Jul 10, 2008)

I submit that you all speak in the queens English please


----------



## lux (Jul 10, 2008)

Ed @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> I submit that you all speak in the queens English please



no way!!


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

Ed @ 10th July 2008 said:


> I submit that you all speak in the queens English please



sorry, Ed, Lux was telling me that he seemed to detect that realguitar and the westgate flute were being used in this piece, and suggested some tips to get them sound better. I replied that he must have a great ear, because he was right, and I assured him his advice was been taken and applied.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 10, 2008)

Bravo Rob... che bella musica! 

It really is a wonderful arrangement and you get a great sound out of that flute at the end there.

Ed, devi imperare l'Italiano!


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2008)

bluejay @ 10th July 2008 said:


> Bravo Rob... che bella musica!
> 
> It really is a wonderful arrangement and you get a great sound out of that flute at the end there.
> 
> Ed, devi imperare l'Italiano!



bluejay, grazie mille! :D 

Roberto


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jul 10, 2008)

Ed @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> I submit that you all speak in the queens English please


또는 적어도, 제공하는 번역?


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 10, 2008)

これ何ですか?　日本語をはなしましょう。


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jul 10, 2008)

synergy543 @ Thu Jul 10 said:


> これ何ですか?　日本語をはなしましょう。


あのquantecには、ここで、米国の新しい販売代理店ですか？
あるいは少なくとも、新しいウェブサイト：
http://www.gothamaudiousa.com/quantec/products.htm


----------

